# detail drawings for a David Fletcher 2002 mason bogie opion3



## skew (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,
every one I am new to this forum posting so I will introduce myself I am retired motor body repairer and now do woodturning as a hobby and I am involved in a local woodturning club and looking for a long term project so I am trying to locate some drawings for a mason bogie by David Fletcher in 2002 to be made in wood.I have email David and he sent me some drawings but no detail on them he pointed me to this forum. So I would appreciate if any member could help. 
regards
skew. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew

You should be able to find what you're looking for here, if not let us know.







Feel free to download a copy of any or all files you have need of.

MLS MasterClass 2002 - Mason Bogie - David Fletcher[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew, 

You might be interested in my living room locomotive - all wood. 











It's about 18" tall, the wheels rotate and the couplers are on loose carved links. A gorgeous piece of ornate woodwork. ( I found it in an antique shop in Sag Harbor - the seller said he got it from a dealer in PA. My guess an estate sale?)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew

Don't know if you've run across it as yet, however, you might find the finished models topic of interest, particularly Martin Rindlesbacher's 1:11.25 scale / 80mm gauge, operating wooden model. You'll need to scroll down a bit to get to the pictures, but it's worth it.

MC 2002 Mason Bogie Showcase - Finishes Models[/b]


Then for a more in depth view, take a look at David Fletcher's section on Dean Whipple's "4largescale" web site.

David Fletcher's - Introducing Martin Rindlesbacher's Spur 80 Wooden 2-6-6T Mason Bogie[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew

The following PDF document, which I made for myself may be of help to you in locating the drawings that you are looking for, it is an index to all the MasterClass 2002 drawings and what is contained on each one. Hope its found to be of use.








Can't guarantee there are no errors in the listing, but if you encounter any please let me know so that I may correct them.

MasterClass 2002 - PDF Drawing File Index[/b]


----------



## skew (Feb 5, 2012)

Pete, thanks for the picture it looks great looks like a lot of hand carving in it any wooden models fascinate me .
skew.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## skew (Feb 5, 2012)

Steve,Thanks for the PDF File Index. But I have not made a model of a loco before so how do I access the files from the file index, bearing in mind I need them from the chassis up with templates. I am working on the lines of Martin Rindlesbacher in Switzerland.
Skew. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew, 
This link, (in SteveC's third post.......HIS link works) 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Masterclass/MasterClass-2002/MC02_DrawFileIndex.pdf

tells the location page by page of what is in, 

This link, (SteveC's first post) 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Masterclass/MasterClass-2002/ 


This is a great resource.......both the PDF files and the Moderator! 
Larry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By skew on 06 Feb 2012 09:49 AM 
Steve,Thanks for the PDF File Index. But I have not made a model of a loco before so how do I access the files from the file index, bearing in mind I need them from the chassis up with templates. I am working on the lines of Martin Rindlesbacher in Switzerland.
Skew.
Skew

If I am understanding you correctly, the answer to your question is the listings in the PDF Index look like Hyperlinks but they are not, so the process is a manual one and the index is only a reference list. Just as a FYI, originally they were Hyperlinks, but when the old MLS forum software and database got corrupted and were taken down I cleared the links.

If you click the link in my first reply, this will put you in a folder (directory) where you'll see the names of 8 additional folders (directories) and one PDF file (see the following).

MC02-An-Intro MC02-Chp01 MC02-Chp02 MC02-Chp03 MC02-Chp04 MC02-Chp05 MC02-Chp06 MC02-Chp07 135564 MC02_DrawFileIndex.pdf 

If you click one of the folders (directories) it will open and you may see more foldres (directories) listed.

For example if you click MC02-Chp04 you'll see the following displayed

MC02-Chp04-Draw MC02-Chp04-Txt 
The MC02-Chp04-Txt folder (directory) contains the PDF text files for Chapter 4 (i.e. one for the Background and one for the Construction) see the following.

1845276 MC02-Chp04-Bkgnd.pdf
2093072 MC02-Chp04-Const.pdf

The MC02-Chp04-Draw folder (directory) contains two compressed files (see the following).

778534 ch4-pdf-1870.zip
658180 ch4-pdf-1880.zip 

If you click the compressed file name it should open and display its contents, this may be more folders, or PDF drawing files, or maybe a combination of the two.

To move back up the path just use the [To Parent Directory] link located in the upper-left corner or you could also use the browser's "Back" button.

To download a copy of any of the files, right-click the file name (remember not a folder but a file), then use the "Save Target As..." option on the context menu.


----------



## skew (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Steve and all the members how help. I will try and work out the drawing and let you no how we get on with it, keep you update. This will get the club member's Gray matter working. 

skew.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Skew

One thing that I forgot to mention was the fact that most if not all of David's drawings have a "scale" included in them. So, when you print out the drawing take a rule and check how the drawing's scale measures out, that way you can adjust the magnification/reduction to get the scale as close as possible to being correct. Then you can take measurements of the drawings to scale up/down as required.









The best of luck in your endeavor.
Steve


----------

